# What do YOU use to monitor your servers?



## Jack (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Guys!

Just wondering What do you use to monitor your servers?

Whether it be just uptime and/or disk/ram/bandwidth/CPU usage.


----------



## ryanarp (Oct 7, 2013)

We use a combination of Munin and Nodeping. Munin gives us the graphs we need to address problems. So far nodeping has been by far the best uptime monitoring we have used. It is generally very accurate and has lots of options.


----------



## zim (Oct 7, 2013)

snmp traps + sflow


----------



## Mun (Oct 7, 2013)

http://uptime.munroenet.com/

Mun


----------



## datarealm (Oct 7, 2013)

Internally, munin, mrtg and nagios.  For external monitoring pingdom has been pretty solid.  If we were to start over now we would likely replace mrtg with cactii.  Likewise we would explore Zabbix and Zenoss for nagios replacements.


----------



## ServerBros (Oct 7, 2013)

Internally we use munin and mrtg, externally we use newrellic and pingdom which suits us down to a tee.


----------



## CodyRo (Oct 7, 2013)

It really depends on what but we use Nagios + check_mk + pnp4nagios for general monitoring. We use Munin for resource graphing and Cacti for other SNMP metrics (IE: switches). We use Smokeping to monitor latency / strange issues from other locations.

We're in the midst of migrating over to ZenOSS however it's a slow and steady process to get it to our liking. It's a wicked system however!


----------



## tchen (Oct 7, 2013)

Zabbix, but first line of defense is monit.  I have it set to auto-restart any misbehaving services.

Bandwidth usage is handled by vnstat.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Oct 7, 2013)

We use (and are a reseller/whitelabel of) NodePing.  We additionally do snmp graphing of resource usage internally.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Observium and nodeping. Plus IRC and Skype messages, haha.


----------



## ExonHost (Oct 7, 2013)

For internal monitor we use munin and pindom for external monitor.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 7, 2013)

We use NodePing, StatusCake, and a custom monitoring script (basic PING and HTTP tests) for real-time alerts for any outages.

For resources, we have Observium for our network and a custom monitoring software for all of our servers. We have munin setup for our physical nodes also.

http://n3rd.info/sdstatus/


----------



## fisle (Oct 8, 2013)

Nagios for basic monitoring if things are up or down, basically I just let it sit and email me in case something goes down. Munin for graphs and more data.


----------



## XLvps (Oct 8, 2013)

Mostly Zenoss


----------



## Jon.Fatino (Oct 8, 2013)

Zabbix Zabbix Zabbix... (Its taking over!!!)


----------



## Riccardo_G (Oct 8, 2013)

Munin e pindom


----------



## Cloudrck (Oct 8, 2013)

Munin, it has plugins for nearly every major service.


----------



## Roger (Oct 8, 2013)

We've been having a good experience with Cacti and RDDTool for graphing. Pingdom and New Relic has been great for monitoring uptime and performance from third parties.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 8, 2013)

Although cPanel itself doesn't have a server monitor, resource monitor, a cPanel plugin, does monitor disk/ram usage, logins etc


----------



## NetWatcher (Oct 8, 2013)

Observium + Pingdom 

So far works good


----------



## clarity (Oct 8, 2013)

Openstatus appears to be up and working again. I like that.


----------



## Increhost (Oct 9, 2013)

Munin + vnstat + nagios 

also nload for realtime cli traffic monitoring


----------



## ocitysolutions (Oct 10, 2013)

We use Observium internally and have used Pingdom in the past. Pingdoms pricing stopped making sense for our use of the platform so we have stopped using it; although we have a custom coded checker in the works.


----------



## nunim (Oct 10, 2013)

Since my free year of Pingdom ran out I've been using my own system(distributed over 5 LEB's to reduce the chance of a false positive), vnstat for bandwidth monitoring and UptimeRobot, so far so good   I would like to try Observium but I could never be bothered to set it up.  I'm working on a new PHP/SSH based monitor to be able to monitor all my resources in one place without using a lot of resources.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 11, 2013)

Xymon, Monit and Logcheck


----------



## MartinD (Oct 12, 2013)

Observium and NocManager.


----------



## spry (Oct 12, 2013)

Server Density & StatusCake.

Test driving NodePing (15-day Trial). So far, I'm pleased with the service.


----------



## dzchimpo (Oct 12, 2013)

Geekping


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

Nagios, my own monitoring: https://raymii.org/s/software/Bash_PHP_Server_Status_Monitor.html , munin, collectd and graphite. And pingdom.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 13, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Nagios, my own monitoring: https://raymii.org/s/software/Bash_PHP_Server_Status_Monitor.html , munin, collectd and graphite. And pingdom.


Raymii, I love your site man...lots of good info!

By the way, the posted link is not working due to the SSL configuration.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 13, 2013)

Observium + Pingdom, backup monitor UptimeRobot


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

tonyg said:


> Raymii, I love your site man...lots of good info!
> 
> By the way, the posted link is not working due to the SSL configuration.


I've heard that a few times the last week but nothing has changed in my configuration. What browser/OS are you using?


----------



## tonyg (Oct 13, 2013)

Raymii said:


> I've heard that a few times the last week but nothing has changed in my configuration. What browser/OS are you using?


CentOS 6.3 with Firefox 17.0.9

Edit: I see you fixed the issue...it's working now.


----------



## 365Networks (Oct 13, 2013)

Observium works well for us. We have modified it slightly to fit our needs a bit better. We utilize UptimeRobot for a secondary ping/port check which has worked to our needs so far. NodePing is also great!


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

tonyg said:


> CentOS 6.3 with Firefox 17.0.9
> 
> 
> Edit: I see you fixed the issue...it's working now.


I have'nt doen anything, I'm in a bungalow with 3g and no laptop... Nagios also reports everything up...


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

Nodeping.com


----------



## Alto (Oct 14, 2013)

Munin and Nagios here.


----------



## mojeda (Oct 14, 2013)

http://serverupti.me/


----------



## barryherne (Oct 22, 2013)

I use the solution called Anturis to monitor my servers. It works nice and I don't have pay a lot for it which makes me really happy.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 22, 2013)

barryherne said:


> I use the solution called Anturis to monitor my servers. It works nice and I don't have pay a lot for it which makes me really happy.


Haven't heard of "Anturis" - can you provide a bit more info?


----------



## dcdan (Oct 23, 2013)

All our monitoring systems were developed in house (well, graphs are built with rrdtool). Alert system is built into the "admin" side of our KiwiVM panel, so we get texts to our phones when things don't go well.


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 6, 2013)

pingdom


----------



## drserver (Nov 27, 2013)

We monitor all our nodes with observium. Really nice graphing


----------

